# cursi



## luzazul

Ciao a tutti!!! I've been looking for this word everywhere, but i can't find the right translation, slang or whatever, Does anyone know the english word for "cursi"?   

Gracias!!!


----------



## Maeron

I'd call it "tacky", "cheesy", "kitschy". In other words, "in questionable taste".

In his book _Cassell's Colloquial Spanish_, A. Bryson Gerrard explains his British take on the word:

"A colloquial but widely used adjective meaning something like 'socially pretentious'; it describes people who give themselves the airs of a higher social class, non-U pretending to be U. When applied to things, e.g. furniture of clothes, it contains the idea of noveau-riche. High-class houses in the best Spanish tradition are furnished with an aristocratic simplicity and restraint, and the gaudy, ornate Empire-style furniture which you sometimes find in city apartments would be described as _cursi_. I once heard a Spaniard say of a friend's tie _¡Qué corbata más cursi! _ He was being facetious but i wondered what an Anglo-Saxon might have said ... 'What a fancy tie!' ... 'What a pansy tie!' ... perhaps 'What a ghastly tie! since it was not a compliment. Affectation, pretentiousness, excessive ornamentation are all involved."


----------



## luzazul

Thank you, Maeron, but i might not been clear, i am looking for a word for this definition: when you talk a lot about love, you are more than romantic, almost sickly.
There might not be a word,  but a phrase or way of saying it, i would appreciate your help a lot.


----------



## Vicki

luzazul said:
			
		

> i am looking for a word for this definition: when you talk a lot about love, you are more than romantic, almost sickly.


A good word for this is "mushy". 

Vicki


----------



## luzazul

Thank you a lot, Vicki!!!!, thats exactly what i was looking for!.


----------



## Maeron

Thanks for the clarification, _luzazul_. It's a perfect example of how we need to give the fullest explanation possible when we're asking for a translation. My suggestions of "tacky", "cheesy" or "kitschy" would be the words I'd recommend for "cursi" if you were applying it to someone's furniture, decoration or clothes.

With the further explanation you gave, I agree with Vicki that "mushy" is the best word. Another possible one could be "corny".


----------



## Lluna1977

Hola...

Alguien podría traducirme la palabra CURSI...
En el diccionario solo me aparece pretentious, y me suena demasiado formal... 
Hay alguna forma coloquial de decirlo?

Gracias


----------



## Masood

Lluna1977 said:
			
		

> Hola...
> 
> Alguien podría traducirme la palabra CURSI...
> En el diccionario solo me aparece pretentious, y me suena demasiado formal...
> Hay alguna forma coloquial de decirlo?
> 
> Gracias


It could also be translated as 'snobby' or 'snooty'
En punjabi (el idioma de mis padres) 'cursi' significa 'silla'   , but that's not the answer to your question!.


----------



## niña

How about "twee"?


----------



## paultucker79

niña said:
			
		

> How about "twee"?



Twee means "overly precious" or "nice" . However I'm pretty sure I have never used it in my speaking life so on that basis I would say you need not worry about it!


----------



## Tormenta

paultucker79 said:
			
		

> Twee means "*overly precious*" or "nice" . However I'm pretty sure I have never used it in my speaking life so on that basis I would say you need not worry about it!




What is wrong with being "overly precious" ?


----------



## suso26

Hello, I would like you to help me on this..
I havent found yet the correct translation for: "cursi" into english..

I hope some can help me..

Thanks


----------



## suso26

Gracias!!..

I think the most apropriate is: tacky.. thanks"

so, mm snobbish would be better you say.. wouldnt it be?


----------



## Yop

Tacky is the same as hortera


----------



## Artrella

suso26 said:
			
		

> Hello, I would like you to help me on this..
> I havent found yet the correct translation for: "cursi" into english..
> 
> I hope some can help me..
> 
> Thanks




Hi Suso, once I wrote a story for my English class, and the teacher after marking it with a C said "it is so corny!!!!".  Since I didn't know the word at that moment, I asked her and she in a perfect, cruel, direct Spanish said: "CURSI".  Well, I'm not sure whether this is so or she just wanted to hit me where it hurts...


----------



## Mirtha Robledo

Esto creo que ya se ha discutido pero en todo caso, la palabra puede ser TACKY


----------



## seb1021

try "cheesy" 

cheers,

seb


----------



## Chanin

Lluna I believe that "tasteless" will fit better with the meaning of "cursi".
Let's see if anyone else have something different.


----------



## ABSURDO

Podria Ser Posh?????????????


----------



## danlewe

there's no direct translation, in some contexts I like 'cutesy', but in many cases the best translation, at least in British English, is 'sentimental'. That has all the negative connotations that 'cursi'  has and is perfect if you're talking about words.


----------



## cuchuflete

Having read through and participated in many previous threads on this,
I agree with Suso...Tacky is fairly close in meaning and tone.  It implies
both the 'corniness' of the comment from Artrella's teacher, and a general lack of good taste.

cheers,
Cuchuflete


----------



## Vlad

suso26 said:
			
		

> Hello, I would like you to help me on this..
> I havent found yet the correct translation for: "cursi" into english..
> 
> I hope some can help me..
> 
> Thanks


 
hello Suso ...
you might use the word " cursi " for a person (mostly youth girls )  who is extremely romantic, who likes to hear soft music, likes candies and uses pink pens, draws hearts in their notebooks, who likes to give scented letters, etc,   
Would be  "honeyed" one of the most accurate words for it´s definition.
Hope it helps-
Vlad


----------



## mgarey

Hola Suso,
In addition to 'corney', I've also heard 'cheesy' as an equivalent for 'cursi'.  I'd also agree with Yop that 'hortera' is a good tranlation for 'tacky'.
Saludos,
Michelle


----------



## lilboychuck

I've also heard that _cursi_ can be used for "flattery."  Has anyone else heard it used like this before?

--Invictus--


----------



## Javier-Vega

Is not "corny" also used for "cursi"?


----------



## lilboychuck

I think it can be used for corny as well.  What i am trying to really figure out is if there is a difference between the definition of "cursi" from mexico/latin america and Spain.  

Any genius have the answer


----------



## prubi916

Lluna1977 said:
			
		

> Hola...
> 
> Alguien podría traducirme la palabra CURSI...
> En el diccionario solo me aparece pretentious, y me suena demasiado formal...
> Hay alguna forma coloquial de decirlo?
> 
> Gracias


 
Hola! Creo que una buena tracuccion cologuial seria en ingles: "stuck-up," "snooty," y aun "arrogant."

De: P. Rubi, Phoenix, Arizona EE.UU.


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

Cómo se traduciría "cheesy" o "corny" porque así pensaba que significaba la palabra cursi.


----------



## Mirtha Robledo

Me parece que una opción sería tacky como lo he dicho anteriormente.  Saludos a todos después de unas largas vacaciones.


----------



## Juliet23

Jhorer Brishti said:
			
		

> Cómo se traduciría "cheesy" o "corny" porque así pensaba que significaba la palabra cursi.



Yo también estaba pensando en corny o cheesy.


----------



## 3.1416

bueno, en México usamos 'cursi'  para todas esas palabras arriba mencionadas, a mi tambien me costo mucho relacionarlas
Well, here in México we use 'cursi' for all the above described.


----------



## Chilean_Girl

"Cursi" is something too much affected!!! It's something cheesy (can I say it in that way?)


----------



## scotu

Chilean_Girl said:


> "Cursi" is something too much affected!!! It's something cheesy (can I say it in that way?)


 
Cursi" is something that is (much) too much affected!!! It's something cheesy  (a better way to say this)


----------



## Yael

Yo creo que cheesy incluye el significado de cursi, pero va mas allá. Algo cursi siempre es cheesy, pero no todo lo cheesy es cursi!!
How about sappy? en el sentido de overly romantic and ....... cheesy!!


----------



## boyaco

Yeah, Corny can be cursi
like a soap opera 
I'd go with cheesy and tacky, too.


----------



## Germanazo

ABSURDO said:


> Podria Ser Posh?????????????


 
nooo. posh es pijo/a


----------



## Railway

Yo siempre he pensado que se decia corny.

Y eso dice WR
*corny* ['kɔ*:*nɪ] _adjetivo_ cursi, sentimental

Cheesy lo he descubierto hoy, pero WR dice lo mismo
cheesy adj cursi

De las que me acuerdo ahora que he visto en este thread: Tacky, snooty, arrogant. Creo que ninguna significa cursi.

Saludos a todos!


----------



## Germanazo

Vlad said:


> hello Suso ...
> you might use the word " cursi " for a person (mostly youth girls ) who is extremely romantic, who likes to hear soft music, likes candies and uses pink pens, draws hearts in their notebooks, who likes to give scented letters, etc,
> Would be "honeyed" one of the most accurate words for it´s definition.
> Hope it helps-
> Vlad


 
yees. i think thats the real meaning of "cursi" in spanish, but, it also have other meanings though this is the most popular. 
i think the best words are:

honeyed
corny
cheese
stuck-up
snooty
and a problem i find in the forum is that some people think "cursi" is "hortera" and it has nothing to do with "cursi". some people talk about "cursi" and says it means tacky (i think is hortera). and back to front, other people say "hortera" is "cursi". please, be informed of what you say. sometimes the problem is that some people are from america and other are from europe (spain), so maybe the problem is that the same word means diferents things depending the country. well, i guess thats all i wanted to say . i hope not to hurt the feelins of anybody. cause maybe somebody could take it bad. i hope you all wont. and the last thing; correct me if im wrong in any meaning or anything.

thanks a bunch


----------



## Lillita

Germanazo said:


> corny
> cheese
> stuck-up
> snooty


 
Isn't it spelled _*"cheesy"*_?


----------



## barbalib

Germanazo said:


> yees. i think thats the real meaning of "cursi" in spanish, but, it also have other meanings though this is the most popular.
> i think the best words are:
> 
> honeyed
> corny
> cheese
> stuck-up
> snooty
> and a problem i find in the forum is that some people think "cursi" is "hortera" and it has nothing to do with "cursi". some people talk about "cursi" and says it means tacky (i think is hortera). and back to front, other people say "hortera" is "cursi". please, be informed of what you say. sometimes the problem is that some people are from america and other are from europe (spain), so maybe the problem is that the same word means diferents things depending the country. well, i guess thats all i wanted to say . i hope not to hurt the feelins of anybody. cause maybe somebody could take it bad. i hope you all wont. and the last thing; correct me if im wrong in any meaning or anything.
> 
> thanks a bunch


 
Hi, I've never heard the word hortera, but as far as how RAE defines it, i think it has something to do with cursi. I don't think it's a matter of being informed, as you say, languaje is so flexible that words can have different meanings depending where you are on planet Earth (yet). That's why we show where we are from. Btw, hortera doesn't have a known origin, so it's dificult to find the real meaning of it, i guess. 

And cursi... wow... that's an interesting word.

Saludos!



B.


----------



## Germanazo

Lillita said:


> Isn't it spelled _*"cheesy"*_?


 
im sorryyyyy. yes, is CHEESY. forgive me if ive confused you.


----------



## willy simpson

Hey lads! how are you today?, I hope terrific!
Let me express what I think of this word
1. I see no way to translate this word into English in a simple way, remember, the meaning is given by the context where the word is being used, for example, in latin America we started to use the word  "lapicero" instead of the correct word "bolígrafo", and it became so popular that the "RAE" had to accep it
2. For those spanish learners, let me give you an example of a "cursi" guy
a- A "cursi" guy usually send flowers and poems to his girlfriend
b- He uses words like : my littlen bunnyn, my pumking, sugar blossom, littlie birdie and all kind of "cursi words" that is tell; a cursi guy uses ridiculous names to call his girlfriend
c- and Finally, the word "cursi" has usually a negative connotation" a few guys want to be called "cursi", however, not all the time it has a negative connotation 
Cursi has _*some*_ relationship with ridiculous, and I stress *SOME*


----------



## Germanazo

barbalib said:


> Hi, I've never heard the word hortera, but as far as how RAE defines it, i think it has something to do with cursi. I don't think it's a matter of being informed, as you say, languaje is so flexible that words can have different meanings depending where you are on planet Earth (yet). That's why we show where we are from. Btw, hortera doesn't have a known origin, so it's dificult to find the real meaning of it, i guess.
> 
> And cursi... wow... that's an interesting word.
> 
> Saludos!
> 
> 
> 
> B.


 

hmm, really? i didnt know hortera has to do with cursi ...amazing... and pardon me if i said "informed" cause, yes, it sounds exaggerated and arrogant. i know language is flexible... now im begginin to understand why so many people say tacky is cursi... cuase they think cursi is hortera, hahaha. What a MESSSSSS!!!. if it helps, cursi in spain is when anybody (specially young girls) is extremely sweet, delicate, fussy, usually wears clothes of pink, likes poems.... and hortera (and i repeat, here in spain) is the opposite. is the one that doesnt wears well AT ALL. i dont know what it means in america. maybe somethinglike cursi....



willy simpson said:


> Hey lads! how are you today?, I hope terrific!
> Let me express what I think of this word
> 1. I see no way to translate this word into English in a simple way, remember, the meaning is given by the context where the word is being used, for example, in latin America we started to use the word "lapicero" instead of the correct word "bolígrafo", and it became so popular that the "RAE" had to accep it
> 2. For those spanish learners, let me give you an example of a "cursi" guy
> a- A "cursi" guy usually send flowers and poems to his girlfriend
> b- He uses words like : my littlen bunnyn, my pumking, sugar blossom, littlie birdie and all kind of "cursi words" that is tell; a cursi guy uses ridiculous names to call his girlfriend
> c- and Finally, the word "cursi" has usually a negative connotation" a few guys want to be called "cursi", however, not all the time it has a negative connotation
> Cursi has _*some*_ relationship with ridiculous, and I stress *SOME*


 
Yeah....


----------



## Basenjigirl

"cursi" is the "Amo a Laura" video from last year. If you don't know what I'm talking about, do a search on YouTube for the video. Cursi is NOT snotty or snobby.


----------



## Germanazo

Basenjigirl said:


> "cursi" is the "Amo a Laura" video from last year. If you don't know what I'm talking about, do a search on YouTube for the video. Cursi is NOT snotty or snobby.


 
haha, yes. this is what cursi people do and the way of dressin


----------



## laylandrogyn

well in Mexico, cursi is more like corny and mushy. Here, it´s not used to describe something or someone with questionable taste, but to call things like that ridiculous poem, jaja.


----------



## Chaperito

luzazul said:


> when you talk a lot about love, you are more than romantic, almost sickly.


 

you can use cheesy in this sense as well, but it retains no niceties.


----------



## Deepsan

Hola a todos,
para los que conocen la palabra cursi, me podrían ayudar con una traducción de esta??
Gracias


----------



## Kibramoa

Bienvenido a los foros.
En Estados Unidos usan mucho "cheesy".


----------



## Sandragoras

También se dice *corny*


----------



## Deepsan

Gracias! Lo tendre en cuenta


----------



## zumac

Depending on the context, you could use:
passé
old-fashioned
phony

Saludos.


----------



## María Madrid

Cursi no tiene nada que ver con old-fashioned... al menos en España. Saludos,


----------



## emege

María Madrid said:


> Cursi no tiene nada que ver con old-fashioned... al menos en España. Saludos,


 
No, ni tampoco con "phony", eso sería como "de pega", "falso", etc.
Hay varios hilos abiertos al respecto.


----------



## zumac

Esto es lo que dice la RAE:

*cursi**.*
(Etim. disc.).

*1. *adj. Se dice de un artista o de un escritor, o de sus obras, cuando en vano pretenden mostrar refinamiento expresivo o sentimientos elevados.
*2. *adj. coloq. Dicho de una persona: Que presume de fina y elegante sin serlo. U. t. c. s.
*3. *adj. coloq. Dicho de una cosa: Que, con apariencia de elegancia o riqueza, es ridícula y de mal gusto.

Saludos.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Aunque ya haya otras discusiones, manifiesto mi voto por *corny*.

Saludos,


----------



## Germanio

Hola:
Estoy de acuerdo con María Madrid y emege en cuanto al sentido de cursi. Yo también me quedaría con "corny" o usaría "affected" como adjetivo para la cosa cursi, si el registro lingüístico es más alto.


----------



## María Madrid

zumac said:


> Esto es lo que dice la RAE:
> *cursi**.*(Etim. disc.).
> 
> *1. *adj. Se dice de un artista o de un escritor, o de sus obras, cuando en vano pretenden mostrar refinamiento expresivo o sentimientos elevados.
> *2. *adj. coloq. Dicho de una persona: Que presume de fina y elegante sin serlo. U. t. c. s.
> *3. *adj. coloq. Dicho de una cosa: Que, con apariencia de elegancia o riqueza, es ridícula y de mal gusto.


Sigo sin verle la relación con old-fashioned por ningún lado. Se puede ser anticuado y cursi a la vez, qué duda cabe, pero eso no significa que sea lo mismo

En cualquier caso, el significado principal que se le da en España actualmente es el 3. Saludos,


----------



## Arrius

Something said by a love-struck young man to a young woman that fails to impress her may be described by her as_ *cursi*_. _Corny _is fine but (originally American) slang, so a more literary translation would be _*hackneyed* _or _*a clichée*_. both of which verge on but do not coincide with  "oldfashioned".


----------



## Barbara S.

chintsy, glitzy, corny, overly sentimental

I use "cursi" in Spanish all the time to refer to things, art, poetry that is cheap, common, sentimental - like velvet Elvis painting.


----------



## Arrius

The German word _kitsch_ (literally, rubbish) is often used in English on both sides of the Atlantic to denote the kind of art referred to: "This painting is real _kitsch_".


----------



## alacant

Very interesting! I would go with kitsch or even vulgar.

However I think it is one of those words that it is really difficult to translate exactly into English.

Saludos, alacant


----------



## sound shift

In addition to all the above:
_Schmaltzy
Twee
_


----------



## zumac

For what it's worth, I remove my suggestion of "old-fashioned."

Saludos.


----------



## Explicit_Mami

Vicki said:


> A good word for this is "mushy".
> 
> Vicki


 
Oiled-up is the adjective I use for cursi


----------



## Loisdebbielane

ABSURDO said:


> Podria Ser Posh?????????????



En este contexto se diría en Inglaterra "Stuck-up".  
You would say "She's really stuck-up."


----------



## valerdi22

creo que no tiene traduccion al ingles, es un concepto que no existe alli comotal. corny en mi diccionario (que es muy fiable) *corny:not new interesting or surprising*; _my dads loves telling corny jokes; i know it sounds corny but i dream of her every night_


----------



## Dari

HI!
I'd like to know how to say "cursi" in english..
Cursi means extremely romantic (sometimes it bothers)
Help me!!


----------



## anochecer

I've always heard it translated as "cheesy."  I might say "over the top" too.


----------



## mundomadrid

Amigos:

Despues  de 10 años de traducciones, y innumerables conversaciones al respecto, he llegado a la conclusión de que CURSI no tiene traducción en inglés, aunque las mejores opciones son: corny, cheesy (USA), cornball (USA), schmaltzy, syrupy, y tacky, según el caso.


----------



## Yael

La que yo más uso es corny, pero tus otras sugerencias también me parecen muy bien. Salvo tacky, que yo diría es más bien grotesco, o de mal gusto


----------



## lopusqueiro

Que resulta ser fino,elegante,etc.,sin serlo y resulta ridiculo.Este vocablo aparece primeramente en Andalucia se tomo seguramente de la lengua arabe de Marrueco, donde " kursii " significa figuron, personaje importante y significa silla,sillon, catedra, y todo aquel que tiene una catedra era  (es) uuna persona muy importante, y de ahi  pasaria a "presuntuoso,pedante,etc.


----------



## 3.1416

La ultima explicacion es muy buena y acertada.
Suena como a cuando mi abuela usaba la palabra.


----------



## Bien Al Sur!

cheesy & corney


----------



## Arrius

Bien Al Sur! said:


> cheesy & corney


Vale, pero se escribe *corny:*
_*Corny* "old-fashioned" is Amer.Eng. 1932, originally, "something appealing to country folk." (Online Etymological Dictionary)._


----------



## hm393columbia

I would say "cheesy", or "kitsch". It  will depend on the subject of the sentence, that is, on what you are describing. Definitely not "tacky", since "tacky" means hortera. Elvis Presley's suits were "tacky". "Cursi" is used for something filled with ornaments but in an old-fashioned manner. A girl's dress is "cursi" if it has many lacework, for example. A "cursi" person is someone who speaks and behaves ridiculously polite, old-fashioned.


----------



## Louen

So people don't mix cursi / kitsch / hortera I'll write a brief explanation of what they mean giving an example of someone "cursi" or "hortera" (in Spain, don't exactly know how they're used in other spanish-speaking countries).

Kitsch = 
- Exactly the same meaning as in english, we actually use the same word... so no need to translate it.

Cursi = 
- A guy, reading love poems by the window of the girl he loves and calling her "sweetheart" "honeybunny" or other similar words would be cursi.
- A little girl all dressed in pink, drawing fairies and ponies in her notebook while she listens to Hannah Montana would also be cursi.

Hortera =
- A man wearing a Miami-like flowered shirt and a thick golden chain hanging from his neck while he drives around in his yellow sports car with golden wheels would be an hortera.
- A guy who builds a huge house with fountains and other let's say ugly things trying to emulate greek / roman art styles would be an hortera too.

Hope it helps  they're pretty clarifying examples I believe!


----------



## francoe

Louen said:


> So people don't mix cursi / kitsch / hortera
> !



Si Louen, las tres palabras refieren a conceptos diferentes. De hecho el principal problema con cursi, es que los hispanohablantes suelen desconocer el concepto y lo aplican de un modo erróneo. Basta notar cómo se hace referencia a la escena amorosa edulcorada, siendo que cursi no porta ninguna connotación romántica. De hecho la persona que inicia el hilo pone en evidencia una concepción errónea del término en su idioma (los cantantes melódicos de rosa sobre piano blanco deben de ser los culpables).


----------



## Billbasque

francoe said:


> Si Louen, las tres palabras refieren a conceptos diferentes. De hecho el principal problema con cursi, es que los hispanohablantes suelen desconocer el concepto y lo aplican de un modo erróneo. Basta notar cómo se hace referencia a la escena amorosa edulcorada, siendo que cursi no porta ninguna connotación romántica. De hecho la persona que inicia el hilo pone en evidencia una concepción errónea del término en su idioma (los cantantes melódicos de rosa sobre piano blanco deben de ser los culpables).



A mí no me parece que eso sea erróneo. De hecho encaja perfectamente en la primera definición que da el RAE:

_"Se dice de un artista o de un escritor, o de sus  obras, cuando en vano pretenden mostrar refinamiento expresivo o  sentimientos elevados."_

Una escena amorosa excesivamente edulcorada sin motivo aparente, o un pianista que adopta un estilo romántico trasnochado me parece que corresponden bastante bien al concepto de "sentimiento elevado" expresado o rodeado de vacuidad.


----------



## francoe

No digo que no pueda, digo que no se limita sólo a ese aspecto, cosa que usualmente los hispanoparlantes hacemos. Un objeto no relacionado a la idea romántica, pongamos un automovil, una pintura, o la disposición de elementos sobre una mesa pueden presentar los caracteres de la cursilería. 
Ahora cuando me hablan de un enamoramiento casi enfermizo (como es el caso de la persona que abre el hilo), al menos yo, no lo relaciono con lo cursi.


----------



## P Sparrowbabble

IMVHO, _cursi _is one of the most difficult words to translate into British English. More difficult yet: _cursilería_.

Nearly all of the above suggestions seem to me to capture aspects of _cursi_ (though I'm not at all sure about _stuck up _or _snooty _which imply disdain) though not one matches all its implications.
I honestly don't think we have an exact word for it - it depends on the circumstances - which means that if you're translating and it only comes up once, you have precious little to go on. 

Translation of title of the film _Rudo y Cursi_ was avoided, though Wikipedia helpfully suggests _Rough and Corny_ as a 'literal' translation. 
My problem with that is that _corny_ for this meaning is mainly American English not British. 
In British English, the obvious collocation for _corny _is a _joke _- being an old, oft-repeated, obvious joke.
_Cheesy_ is also more American than British. 

_Sentimental_ is not colloquial enough. But _soppy and sentimental_?
_Too saccharine_ (as Bowie's character described a piece of music in _The Hunger_) worked very well, but is not currency. 
_Honeyed _only works in the phrase _honeyed words _and implies more deliberate insincerity than _cursi _- which, though shallow, may not be insincere at all. 

One of the reasons why it is difficult is that it is used in Mexico very often (though never as a straight-forward compliment, just possibly with affectionate irony) but any equivalent would typically be far less frequently used in the UK.
And that is in spite of the fact that it is unpleasantly abundant in British culture. 

A few examples (please disagree with my choices): 

- a lot of well-known songs could be accurately described as _cursi_: _Feelings_ as sung by Des O'Connor being one example, others by Barry Manilow (OK - he's not British), Ken Dodd, Charlie Chaplin, etc.  
- the messages on the Christmas/Birthday/Congratulations cards one buys in supermarkets with predigested sentiment are _cursi_

- the way people fawn over the most recent royal baby exhibits another strand of _cursi _sentiment
- ditto winter scenes on biscuit tins and 'Bob Ross' landscapes

The usual way English deals with this kind of problem is to adopt the word and start using it as if it had been English all along. Perhaps that will come. (See _Rudo y Cursi_!)


----------



## MissBehave

Cursi 

Overly sentimental 
Puppy love
Syrupy 
Lovey-dovey 
Schmaltzy 
Florid romantic declarations of love 
Cloyingly sweet 
An inordinate amount of the color pink, of flowers and chocolates and hearts. 

A person with a tender, innocent heart that has not yet become a hardened cynic.😜
❣️💕🌸💓🌺💕❣️


----------

